# Lotus Exige Cup V6 - Swissvax / Nanolex



## Wax-IT.be

Hi everyone!

It's been a while but we've been very busy working on some great cars... Today I had some spare time and we really want to share this one with you! 

____________________

_You can view it on our website (in Dutch): *CLICK*.

Or check out the full res pictures on *FLICKR*._

_____________

Not every car is delivered to it's new owner with the same care and eye for detail like you and us. This particular Lotus needed a lot of TLC to be really perfect. It had scratches, sanding marks, overspray, marks on the matte parts,... 
Every panel was inspected, corrected, de-greased and inspected separately and very thorough to insure we achieve the perfection.

The matte surfaces, plastics and glass were treated with the Nanolex products to ensure great durability without added gloss (on the plastics/mattes).

The paintwork was heavily corrected with Menzerna and finished with Cleaner Fluid Regular to prepare it for it's LSP. We choose to apply 2 layers of Swissvax Mirage this time.

This car will join a collection, next to a MK1 Exige  We love it!


----------



## rob_vrs

Oh my lord, that is stunning , epic work there.


----------



## Zolasbackheel

that looks amazing


----------



## Dift

Looks amazing!!!

Can't wait for the mk1!


----------



## efib

Amazing outcome ! The color is awesome :argie:


----------



## PTR101

What a stunner!!

Great work.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks guys, we loved working on it; cuz the owner has some OCD too


----------



## piemp

awesome pics!!!!


----------



## ronwash

Fantastic work,car looks really wet!.


----------



## s29nta

Luving that lotus:thumb:


----------



## Kennyashton

Come and do the one Sat in front of my desk at work if you like


----------



## LSpec

nice work, the car is impresive but I dont like the wheels :S


----------



## Scrim-1-

That looks incredible lovely finish.


----------



## AGRE

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks everyone!

@LSpec: I don't like them neither; would love to see a more race like wheel.


----------



## Spyco

That is a lovely car to work with. Well done.


----------



## Grommit

Weapon !! What a car. Colour combo with the wheels makes it look epic.

Love it.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

Simply stunning!


----------



## tonyy

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

Crikey that's a beauty, great work too :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Yeah the car's amazing! Love how small it is and how racy it feels!


----------



## Mr Gurn

That is one stunning car!!! looks really mean.... :argie:

lovely colour, and brilliant finish!!:thumb:


----------



## Rizzo

Thats stunning


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Fantastic looking car and great work


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Wow...


----------



## pee

That looks amazing


----------



## Dawesy90

Smart car haven't seen that new model till now actually!! Where have I been


----------



## zdravo

:thumbup:


----------



## Luis

Amazing car nice pics


----------



## ted11

Nice car, fantastic work, stunning photographs.


----------



## Brigham1806

Wow isn't really the word! What a great car, 

That finish is incredible! A credit to you!

Superb work thanks for sharing.


----------



## sprocketser

Great results on that killer ride .


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks for all the kind words!!


----------



## moono16v

That Look one immense motor! Never seen one before!


----------



## Derek Mc

Stunning work on an equally stunning car!


----------



## typerdan

Wow dream car!!! looks absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## austrom1

Stunning car, stunning job!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

We did another Exige a few weeks before this one, but that was no Cup... 

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/wax-it/sets/72157633095089608/
*


----------



## Foxhound

What a mean machine!!

And the gloss is as deep as we all want!!

Nice job!!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks Foxhound!


----------



## taz007

thats different looking! nice job


----------



## bugsplat

Awesome looking thing. I hope the owner keeps it out of gravel traps! :doublesho


----------



## Bkjames

Stunning :top:


Brian


----------



## Black.MB

Fantastic work, love the pics:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex

I got to see this in the flesh and I can assure it looked brilliant!


----------



## ex-mooseman

Saw the dark one also live... Stunning !


----------



## deano_78

Amazing ... Stunning work


----------



## marc147

only word i can think of to describe that is just wow


----------



## Edamski

That's a very sexy car! Good work!


----------



## chummy325

wowwow


----------



## Wingnuts

Gorgeous really gorgeous


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks everyone 

It's nice to read all the great comments!


----------



## taz007

cracking pics. brilliant work on it too.


----------



## Bkjames

That looks amazing :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Buckweed

Wow !! Cracking :thumb::thumb:


----------



## enc

lovely !! engine pics please


----------



## Dift

Less of these new flangled things... Where is this Mk1 Exige?


----------



## deni2

That looks simply amazing. Great work, :thumb:.


----------



## jbhoo

WOW! that's it just WOW


----------

